

Microsoft Has Fired Its Entire Global Advertising Sales Team - mau
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-advertising-sales-team-redundancies-2014-10#ixzz3HjhByYkz

======
CmonDev
Is it the minds who brought us "the scroogled" and "Surface dancing
schoolgirls" marketing campaigns?

